# New squeegee streaking a little



## greatwestprinter (Feb 11, 2008)

We have replaced squeegee blades many many times, like everyone. This time, we got a little streaking on one of the auto heads. Doesnt show up in spot color jobs, but does in process jobs. Anyone have any coaching tips? Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve Fuentes (Mar 30, 2016)

greatwestprinter said:


> We have replaced squeegee blades many many times, like everyone. This time, we got a little streaking on one of the auto heads. Doesnt show up in spot color jobs, but does in process jobs. Anyone have any coaching tips? Thanks in advance


have you tried printing each process color individually to see if the streak shows in a particular color? just a suggestion. I'm not sure it's the answer. lol good luck


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

When this happens to me I often find a tiny piece of junk that's gotten into the ink. As you said it doesn't show up on a spot color print but leaves a noticeable streak on the screen.


----------

